# Countdown til Sweetie kids!



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Sweetie is bred to Beaudroux and is bred for April 21 babies! She is as big as a BARN. She has got to have at least triplets in there! She cannot walk out to the pasture, because of her excessive belly. Kat (CritterCarnival) has one blue eyed buck reserved, and someone has a doe reserved from her. Lets pray those reservations fill! Pictures will be coming in the near future! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

You should post pics!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Here is the pics of the barn.







.







.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

fishin816 said:


> Here is the pics of the barn.
> 
> View attachment 63102
> .
> ...


OMG! She is a biggin lol! Hope all goes well and she doesn't burst before she has them!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Woo Hoo!! Hoping for a blue-eyed (polled ray :kidblue: BUCKLING!!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Sweetie is doing ok this morning, she is eating hay and such right now. I just hope that the rest of the herd isn't cruel to her, meaning that they don't go to the pasture! She cannot walk out there! I am thinking she is gonna go five days before her actual due date…


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

How's Sweety?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

She is doing great, she has enough common sense to not go out to the pasture with them. Lets see… 12 more days until her babies come! Yay! I honestly think she will go five days before… so seven days!!!!! Eeekkkkssss!!!!!! Wooooot wooot! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I can't wait to see her kids 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

That is the biggest pregnant doe I think I've ever seen! :shocked: I want to know how many she's got in there! Quints? or maybe an elephant? LOL! Poor thing I bet she's ready.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Poor girl! Maybe she'll go early...it would help! lol.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

I am thinking she will have triplets… one blue eyed (and polled ✌) buckling for Kat… and one doe for the other person! I am so excited! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

How much lloooooonnnnnngggggeeerrr?!?!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

COgoatLover25 said:


> How much lloooooonnnnnngggggeeerrr?!?!
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Who knows&#8230; she is driving me insane making me wait!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Come on Sweetie, pop them out of there!! :stars:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

fishin816 said:


> Who knows&#8230; she is driving me insane making me wait!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


That's the does code of honor lol!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

No babies yet today… dear goodness you are driving me mad Sweetie! Why can't you just have them? The does code of honor is taking its toll… 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Tell Sweety to hurry it up ! Lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

tell that to her! Her ligaments are softening and she is bagging up more&#8230; I think it will be by tomorrow night/early morning

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

She's so big for a little girl lol, how many do you think she's going to have ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Hows little (big?) Sweetie doing today?? Looking forward to seeing bitty babies soon!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

CritterCarnival said:


> Hows little (big?) Sweetie doing today?? Looking forward to seeing bitty babies soon!


She is quite large Kat. Her ligaments are gone, and she is draining discharge profusely. It will be by tomorrow afternoon, if not sooner (probably sooner) Blue eyed buck and a doe! Thats ALL I ask for Sweetie! But something tells me thats not all I will get&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

She is sitting here mocking me right now… doing absolutely nothing 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She likes teasing you.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Maybe one of you guys can persuade her to do something&#8230;






I highly doubt that tho!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

fishin816 said:


> She is sitting here mawking me right now&#8230; doing absolutely nothing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Boy do we know that feeling! I am catching a whole new side of the 'doe code'. May it be soon for you!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Sweetie is in labor!!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

False alarm… she never did anything last night… she is driving me insane! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

fishin816 said:


> False alarm&#8230; she never did anything last night&#8230; she is driving me insane!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Aaawwwwwwww.........don't you hate it when you get all excited for nothing!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

She is still doing NOTHING! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is enjoying torturing you.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

I forgot to add~! Sweetie kidded with TWIN GIRLS! Yay! On my birthday! So Candles is retained, because I just can't get rid of the best birthday present in the world! And Cupcake has been sold for a year&#8230; but Candles will tay forever, just like her mom, brother, and half sister.






Candles is the lighter one, replica of her daddy, sweetest baby goat! She is alreay following me around and sucking my fingers! Cupcake is a loner, but is veryyyyyyy bouncy and hyper. I have no earthly idea how Cupcake came out of Beaudroux and Sweetie! She is sooooo chocolatlety!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are cute! What a great Birthday present!


----------

